# INFP mistaken for INTP



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Do you think some INFPs can be mistaken for INTPs and opposite?


----------



## Sage del Viento (Nov 30, 2010)

vladvinteria said:


> Do you think some INFPs can be mistaken for INTPs and opposite?


Happens quite frequently. 

Most people can blend in (chameleon) or adopt personality traits they want. Humans are fluid like that. 

As far as INFP/INTP goes, it usually seems to happen when an INFP has an intellectual bent and can either regulate their emotions really well, or outright refuse to recognize them. Not dealing with their feelings basically. 

The INTP on the other hand can be mistaken for INFP when they're emotionally mature and in touch with their feelings. In other words, expressing more openly than usual. 

Also, I've seen many INFPs on here, including myself, who have nearly balance "feeling" and "thinking" scores on these tests. So there's another possibility for type confusion there. 


I've only given a very quick overview and focused on some basic behaviors that can happen. 

I'm sure someone else can come along and explain the cognitive functions behind it much better than I could.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Wanderlust94 said:


> Happens quite frequently.
> 
> Most people can blend in (chameleon) or adopt personality traits they want. Humans are fluid like that.
> 
> ...


I feel like INFPs who tends to be mistaken for INTPs are usually the cold and depressed ones though.


----------



## Sage del Viento (Nov 30, 2010)

vladvinteria said:


> I feel like INFPs who tends to be mistaken for INTPs are usually the cold and depressed ones though.


Not necessarily. 

There's so many factors and nuances in behavior that can come into play, that typing gets increasingly confusing. 

Are you trying to type yourself by chance, or was this just a question in general about the two types?


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Wanderlust94 said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> There's so many factors and nuances in behavior that can come into play, that typing gets increasingly confusing.
> 
> Are you trying to type yourself by chance, or was this just a question in general about the two types?


I'm not trying to type myself, I'm quite quite sure I am an INFP and especially dominant Fi. I have noticed in others.


----------



## Aleysia (Dec 31, 2012)

Wanderlust94 said:


> *As far as INFP/INTP goes, it usually seems to happen when an INFP has an intellectual bent and can either regulate their emotions really well, or outright refuse to recognize them. Not dealing with their feelings basically. *
> 
> The INTP on the other hand can be mistaken for INFP when they're emotionally mature and in touch with their feelings. In other words, expressing more openly than usual.
> 
> Also, I've seen many INFPs on here, including myself, who have nearly balance "feeling" and "thinking" scores on these tests. So there's another possibility for type confusion there.


That's definitely true for me. I thought I was an INTP for the longest time, and I think it's because of my educational background, and the fact that my values include things like not letting my feelings dictate what I do.

I still have behavioral traits of both INTP/INFP in me, but what really sealed the deal for me was the realization that basically all of my interests (however logically and impartially I may have approached them) have had something to do with better understanding myself, my place in the universe, and other people. I don't think I'm an NT simply on account of the fact that I have no particular desire to master or become an expert in something that doesn't align with those personal goals.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

vladvinteria said:


> I feel like INFPs who tends to be mistaken for INTPs are usually the cold and depressed ones though.


What gave you this idea?


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> What gave you this idea?


I'm not talking about INFP being pulled between being INFP and INTP, I'm talking about INFPs mistaken for INTPs (or opposite). Some INPs I've met has for me been impossible to type wether they are Fi or Ti, simply because they're so all up in the typical existential conflict in themselves. I believe many INPs in general can be bottled up in identity and existence questions in regards to themselves and the world. That's why I think some INPs are hard to figure out if they are Fi or Ti. Their behaviour may be similar and others may have huge trouble typing them.


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

These discussions end up being gongshows without any conversation about functions. :bored:


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

vladvinteria said:


> I'm not talking about INFP being pulled between being INFP and INTP, I'm talking about INFPs mistaken for INTPs (or opposite). Some INPs I've met has for me been impossible to type wether they are Fi or Ti, simply because they're so all up in the typical existential conflict in themselves. I believe many INPs in general can be bottled up in identity and existence questions in regards to themselves and the world. That's why I think some INPs are hard to figure out if they are Fi or Ti. Their behaviour may be similar and others may have huge trouble typing them.


I'm not sure how this relates to being Fi or Ti. Fi refers to molding a value system built around subjectivity and what is morally "right" or "wrong" according to your values, where Ti has a more objective value system and mainly considers what is logically right and wrong. Ti's often also value the logical truth of a statement over whether or not they align with that truth according to their moral beliefs. Their ability to arrive at universal truths is a completely logical step-by-step approach and can be used as a proof for their "beliefs." 

I'm sure there's a lot more to add here, and I welcome other people to contribute as well, but I can't see how existential conflicts indicate any preference of Fi vs. Ti.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I am as evenly balanced between infp and intp as makes no difference. It doesnt make me feel flawed or uncertain of my identity in any way. If anything i rather enjoy my ability to dance the Yin Yang derwish between mind and heart. It does appear to be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Prologue (Sep 27, 2021)

Sage del Viento said:


> Happens quite frequently.
> 
> Most people can blend in (chameleon) or adopt personality traits they want. Humans are fluid like that.
> 
> ...


Exactly, my thinking and feeling are balanced but I as an INTP is dominant. Not because of my great academic skills, but my decision making really leaned with thinking. and since I'm also a feeler, it depended if I had to choose my heart or my head which is a major struggle for me most of the time.

I also am emotionally mature and intouch with my feelings. since theres also an Fi and Fe, I both hide and control my emotions most of the times, and vent out to people I'm comfortable with. Although here comes with Te and Ti where I express myself most of the times when the topic gets more theoretical and abstract/idea related values. but there are times I just keep my thoughts to myself because idk, maybe it's just pointless speaking them to other people, and sometimes I struggle with finding the right words to express so.

So probably that proves I'm both but thinking is superior— thus sometimes I just describe myself as an INxP.

and as one replied to you. I kinda don't agree that INFPs being mistaken as INTPs, vice versa only because they look edgy or depressed, but I wanna confirm that I think they're just turbulent feelers/thinkers. Since MBTI isn't specifically involved with mental health nor their specific personality.


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

INFP and INTP are fundamentally very different despite sharing 3/4 letters. We share Ne and Si in the same order. Fi and Ti is a big difference. Fi is all about the prioritization of internal values, while Ti is a lot more concerned with refining and perfecting systems of understanding and “making sense” whereas Fi doesn’t have that same obsession. Fi just wants to “feel right.” Fi-Te in INFPs gives a desire to see the outside world in terms of one’s Fi and Fi, in myself at least, seeks to make the external world (Te) in alignment with my Fi to the greatest degree possible. 

Ti-Fe in INTP wants to reconcile internal reasoning and logic to the greatest degree possible in order to benefit what they see as the greatest number of people or what they feel “makes sense” as a common, objective social standard. I feel INTP’s much more likely to think along the lines of “the needs of the many outweigh the sentiments of the few” (even though their analysis / assessment of those needs and how to go about them are very much subjective) whereas for INFPs I feel I’m much more fearful of my personal, subjective values being encroached on by objective systems, standards, and “the masses.” 

Despite being a T type, I feel INTPs when under stress tend to become more freely touchy in some ways than me because they’re more prone to losing sense of themselves and being bogged down by other people’s expectations (Ne-Fe). Ironically, me as an F type I’m a lot more likely to become caught up in lots of ideas but not knowing how to move forward with them (Ne-Te), and when stressed I became more rigid, harsh, and controlling than usual, which is the opposite of INTPs. Despite being an F type, being Fi-Dom means I can shut out other value systems, perceptions, and opinions almost at will when I sense them to be a threat or unpalatable to my own. 

While INTPs can be very stringent in assessing what makes sense / finding the best “fit”, it’s precisely this need for refinement in understanding and perception that IME makes them significantly more hesitant in coming to outright conclusions and spend significantly more time evaluating value systems outside their own. This seems to hold true even if their general ideas / the big picture doesn’t change much if at all. It’s much harder for them to outright ignore another value system even if it’s vastly different (INFJs can be like this too) and they’re a lot more exploratory whereas me an INFP has a much easier time saying “no” and shutting down that avenue accordingly when my Fi doesn’t agree with it.

I’ve now come to realize that when I have periods where I’m into more intellectual / analytical topics, it’s actually my 4th function (Te) that’s expressing itself, maybe the combination of Ne and Te that makes me come off as more impartial and analytical than I really am, but at the end of the day, Fi’s gonna find its way in and it’s going to dominate one way or another.

INTP in my experience is more likely to look to the outer world and wider community (Fe) in order to assess and rationalize its own internal systems of thought and logic in order to come up with a model (Ti). INFP’s much more likely to project its own subjective values (Fi) onto the outer world and come up with ways in which we think things could be better (Te).

When I disagree with someone I am more likely to disagree with their outright conclusions. When the INTPs I know disagree, they’re more likely to find fault with the process even if they don’t think the outcome’s entirely wrong.

I do feel the biggest difference is between Fi-Te and Ti-Fe. I can find Ti to be too slow, hesitant and not firm enough.


INTP: Analytical Collectivists

INFP: Passionate Individualists


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

WraithOfNightmare said:


> INFP and INTP are fundamentally very different despite sharing 3/4 letters. We share Ne and Si in the same order. Fi and Ti is a big difference. Fi is all about the prioritization of internal values, while Ti is a lot more concerned with refining and perfecting systems of understanding and “making sense” whereas Fi doesn’t have that same obsession. Fi just wants to “feel right.” Fi-Te in INFPs gives a desire to see the outside world in terms of one’s Fi and Fi, in myself at least, seeks to make the external world (Te) in alignment with my Fi to the greatest degree possible.
> 
> Ti-Fe in INTP wants to reconcile internal reasoning and logic to the greatest degree possible in order to benefit what they see as the greatest number of people or what they feel “makes sense” as a common, objective social standard. I feel INTP’s much more likely to think along the lines of “the needs of the many outweigh the sentiments of the few” (even though their analysis / assessment of those needs and how to go about them are very much subjective) whereas for INFPs I feel I’m much more fearful of my personal, subjective values being encroached on by objective systems, standards, and “the masses.”
> 
> ...


Clearly they are very different but there are Intps 5w4 who are very individualistic, and they too have emo tendencies xD.

I think very intuitive intps and very logical infps can be quite similar superficially .


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

INFP and INFJ males often start their journey mistyping themselves as INTPs because of gender role biases. The odd INTP female mistypes herself as an INFP for the same reason. The culprit appears to be confusion between Fi and Ti but once they learn more about the functions and observe them evidenced by other members in the community, realign themselves pretty quickly. INPs can take forever to type themselves because they're prone to examining every possibility.


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

You brought up a good point, I don’t know the Enneagram types of my INTP friends but perhaps they’re not 5w4. xD 

Perhaps I should have phrased it a bit better. I wasn’t really trying to say that INTPs don’t value the individual and individual thought, but that at the end of the day they tend to want to find a balance and seek harmony with the wider community and the sentiments of the collective, whereas INFPs (me at least) are more likely to want to help specific individuals or groups that resonate with our Fi. For me I believe a better world starts with individuals helping each other, whereas my INTP friend (not sure about his Enneagram) is more likely to start with helping broad categories by using rational and logical systems to make the best decisions.


I wouldn’t really call myself emo though just an escapist and idealistic. xD


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

I've been mistaken for one a lot. xD Apparently I don't have the "honey gushy-sweet air" that INFP tend to have (which I think is dumb (even though I can absolute go into gushy tirades). I'm reserved with people outside of my inner circle and I do value the logics of a situation.

They say INFPs who value Thinker traits tend to mistype themselves as INTP. I myself did initially type myself as INTP, but back then I had barely read about MBTI.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

WraithOfNightmare said:


> You brought up a good point, I don’t know the Enneagram types of my INTP friends but perhaps they’re not 5w4. xD
> 
> Perhaps I should have phrased it a bit better. I wasn’t really trying to say that INTPs don’t value the individual and individual thought, but that at the end of the day they tend to want to find a balance and seek harmony with the wider community and the sentiments of the collective, whereas INFPs (me at least) are more likely to want to help specific individuals or groups that resonate with our Fi. For me I believe a better world starts with individuals helping each other, whereas my INTP friend (not sure about his Enneagram) is more likely to start with helping broad categories by using rational and logical systems to make the best decisions.
> 
> ...


I think it is quite dangerous to generalize using mbti, I see it more as the first step to individualization and learning about yourself.
Adults are much more balanced, and we usually omit all the inner development and fall into lifeless definitions.

I remember when I tried to show mbti to my little sister ( Infp ) and she said if it was scientifically proven xD , I told her that the mysteries of the mind are far from being scientifically understood and that other ways of thinking are much better for inner development .... she looked at me like I was crazy and I have always been more logical than her.


----------

